# Paphiopedilum emersonii in situ



## cxcanh (May 12, 2016)

It is a great adventure to see Paph.emersonii in the wild.
Just want to share some photo with you all.


----------



## slippery (May 12, 2016)

cxcanh, beautiful. Can't get enough of your
in situ pics... a real treat. Thank you. Jerry


----------



## MaryPientka (May 12, 2016)

Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## eggshells (May 12, 2016)

Oh goody! Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 12, 2016)

Yep, I love these nature photos. 
Thanks a lot!!!

I've read that emersonii and hang are usually found growing on vertical cliff. 
It looks like that is true here as well. 

Did you get to see the root area?
Are they on the rock surface with moss covered or inside Rick crevice? Any dirt at the root??

How bright is the area??
Any tall trees shading heavily or break between trees??


----------



## cxcanh (May 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yep, I love these nature photos.
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> I've read that emersonii and hang are usually found growing on vertical cliff.
> ...



for hangiaum it can be under shading of big trees but emersonii not


----------



## Wendy (May 12, 2016)

I really enjoy your photos. Thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2016)

The habitat photos are indeed interesting and informative. Plus this is a very nice flower!


----------



## troy (May 12, 2016)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 12, 2016)

WOW! That's beautiful, thank you!


----------



## abax (May 12, 2016)

Great photos containing a lot of information about growing
conditions...and a pretty flower.


----------



## Markhamite (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for going into the wilds to find these plants. Great pictures!


----------



## Stone (May 14, 2016)

This is the first pic of emersonii in situ I have seen. So it looks like it basically grows just like henryanum and helenae etc?

What about the altitude? Higher or lower?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2016)

great photos - thanks.


----------



## cxcanh (May 14, 2016)

Stone said:


> This is the first pic of emersonii in situ I have seen. So it looks like it basically grows just like henryanum and helenae etc?
> 
> What about the altitude? Higher or lower?



Yes, basically this species grow like henryanum and helenae just only one thing different with most of Paph I saw in situ that is all of them face to the south.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 14, 2016)

Always enjoying photos of orchids in their native habitat. 
Thank you for showing.

Rob


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2016)

So emersonii likes strong light, then?

Maybe this is why my emersonii hybrids stay dark greenish under my T8 set up while a few other paphs went a bit pale.

By the way, if this photo was taken during the day and you are familiar with the area, how warm is it during the day?
I would assume it cools off significantly at night even in the summer, or is it tropical night during the summer??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> for hangiaum it can be under shading of big trees but emersonii not



Thank you very much for the information on the roots!

It is really a challenge to stick these plants inside pots, then. hmmm

So other rock dweller paphs you have been photo-documenting, they basically grow the same way?
Their roots are on the rock surface with moss covering them rather than roots going inside cracks on the rock?

and hang occurs much lower elevation than emersonii.
Great to know! 
I guess I'll have to worry more about emersonii hybrids than hang then.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 14, 2016)

What a treat to see this. Thank you.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2016)

Wow, I have to get to Vietnam and get video of paths in the wild. You have lit a fire under my butt. I have no idea how to make time or money for it, but I'm going to find a way! It is neat to see the variegated form of Neolepisorus ovatus (f. truncates) growing alongside the paphs, too. Thank you for posting these photos - each is like a treasure.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (May 20, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> > and hang occurs much lower elevation than emersonii.
> > Great to know!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cxcanh (May 20, 2016)

Stone said:


> Happypaphy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you see that Hp?
> ...


----------



## e-spice (May 21, 2016)

Love seeing in situ pictures. Those are fantastic.


----------



## Stone (May 22, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever I go to make photo of orchid in the forest, I brought my GPS to measure all information related to each species that I need (altitude, coordinates etc)
> ...


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

Stone said:


> cxcanh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I believe you Cahn. But I still don't know what and where you said that. I can't find it anywhere. Did you give the information in another thread?
> ...


----------



## Stone (May 22, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you,
> ...


----------



## cxcanh (May 23, 2016)

Stone said:


> cxcanh said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh very good! Now I know that my hangianums will like to be quite hot and the emersonii cooler.
> ...


----------



## cxcanh (Jun 1, 2016)

I just took photo of the bud in second photo when it fully open, I'll share with you all soon


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely indeed. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## troy (Jun 3, 2016)

I trust your info to be right!! All other info out there would appear to be wrong, I have my own reasons of knowing. Please write a book and copyright it!!!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 3, 2016)

Your in situ pics are simply spectacular.


----------

